# cloudy gear



## president (Jan 4, 2013)

Some gear I received came cloudy. I suspect its because of the cold. What do you guys think?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 4, 2013)

Put it in a pan then put an inch or so of water. Stick the vial in the pan before you put the heat on. Bring to a semi boil and shake the shit out of it-- then put it back in and repeat, stick a pin down through the stopper while executing this process. And I mean shake the hell out of it . Stick the vial in a warm place and in 24 hours or so , if it hasn't bonded together, then it's fully crashed! Happens quite often in the cold. Just had the same deal happen with some test c.. Good luck


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a hard time with these terms.  What do you mean by cloudy?  Can you post a picture?  Gear that is crashed due to cold or just that random way the odd vial will crash the'shards' are at the bottom of the vial.  Cloudy makes it sounds like its murky throughout which sounds like it wasn't properly filtered which sounds like no Bueno.  Also, exactly what is it?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 4, 2013)

^ true


----------



## president (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## president (Jan 4, 2013)

Its sustanon. The one on the right is definitely g2g.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 4, 2013)

That does not looked crashed to me.  That looks cloudy just like you said.  To me cloudy goes in the garbage.  That is not something you can explain by chemistry.  Crashed gear the shards are very clearly a chemistry occurrence.  They look like tiny pieces of old fashioned rock candy or blown up images of snowflake shards.

That stuff honestly looks dirty and improperly filtered.  There is no good reason for it to look like that.


----------



## president (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for your input!


----------



## rage racing (Jan 5, 2013)

I would shit can it...


----------



## s2h (Jan 5, 2013)

president said:


>


take a loss a trash it...doesnt look bueno...


----------



## murf23 (Mar 16, 2013)

WOW just seen that pick in the above post ...Damnnnnnn that is fucking horrible


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 16, 2013)

It almost looks like there's stuff floating in it. Maybe it's just the lighting or angle? I know how hard it is to toss gear but I think that is the best option.


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 16, 2013)

H2O will make it cloudy, raws can pick up moisture or vials could be improperly dried after autoclaving. Its definitely not crashed as it would crystallize on the bottom like agent said but even unfiltered oil does not look like that. Theres something else in it and water would be my guess but ask your source and see what they say about it


----------



## independent (Mar 16, 2013)

Pin it to win it.


----------



## Z499 (Mar 16, 2013)

After heating I would filter it with a 45 micron filter. If its still cloudy  after that then I'd toss it.


----------



## president (Mar 16, 2013)

This is from a couple months ago, but I did end up getting them to clear up. Putting it on a pan on the stove for about 3 minutes with a needle through the top did the trick. Pinned fine.


----------



## murf23 (Mar 19, 2013)

If it is not crashed which its not then it cloudy from improper handling at the source and its just plain dirty ....Toss it dont heat it


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 19, 2013)

murf23 said:


> If it is not crashed which its not then it cloudy from improper handling at the source and its just plain dirty ....Toss it dont heat it



Word


----------



## Grozny (Mar 19, 2013)

president said:


>



it looks like a recycled french fry oil, damn I wouldnt touch it.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 19, 2013)

president said:


> Some gear I received came cloudy. I suspect its because of the cold. What do you guys think?



who sold u this shit ... i wouldnt use even on my dog


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2013)

This what your gear should look like.


----------



## AMA Rider (Mar 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> This what your gear should look like.


 ar
Love the expiration date ! Jokein around its GTG. More gear porn.


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 21, 2013)

the sponsor should reship product to you period there should never be a question of if you should pin or not. That is not crashed every human grade test from watson i have had has crashed and on allot of HG bottles it tells you what to do if it does crash. I had three crashed tren bottles that were heavily overdosed crashed due to to low of eo to oil and high tren. I just got water out of the coffee maker and soaked them a few times and been good for over a month. 

Crashed gear looks like rock candy in your gear. That looks like not filtered sewer water. I would tell them you want a new bottle, i know when my sponsor makes a mistake he all ways over compensates with freebees.


----------



## president (Mar 21, 2013)

I have crashed gear from BBPowder so I can tell theres a difference between crashed and cloudy. This is an old thread, but the sponsor hooked me up on my next order with some free products.


----------

